
New Data Suggest the Coronavirus Isn’t as Deadly as We Thought - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/new-data-suggest-the-coronavirus-isnt-as-deadly-as-we-thought-11587155298
======
drtillberg
Comments from previous threads about the Santa Clara study:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22903284](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22903284)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22899272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22899272)

------
bookofjoe
[https://archive.is/IMPLP](https://archive.is/IMPLP)

------
MilnerRoute
It's clearly labelled as an opinion piece.

